

Qt 5.3 Released - hamidr
http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/05/20/qt-5-3-released/

======
xamlhacker
Nice to see Qt advancing steadily. Hoping that QML perf was particularly
increased. The new WinRT and WP8 integration is nice to see. QQuickWidget is
also a good idea, will allow for gradual migration of legacy QWidget apps to
the new QML based world.

The new QML-to-C++ compiler also sounds interesting. I guess it is compiling
to a mixture of plain C++ where possible (eg: simple arithmetic where
deducible) and calls to some internal interpreter API for other parts. Looks
like the compiler is not yet open-source?

~~~
pjmlp
I imagine it does a similar approach to XAML compiler in Windows, that
generates an optimized binary representation of the code.

Yep, it seems to be only available to enterprise customers.

------
pjmlp
This is great!

C++ is currently my to go language, for my cross platform mobile hobby
projects.

